# Lyft won't take my car



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

So tried to apply for lyft but they wouldn't take my 05 Mercury Grand Marquis said it looks to much like a car service car. I don't get it really it looks nothing like a taxi or town car it's light blue was never a fleet car or police car and is the ls trim, has leather seats is in great shape, come on i could be making money right now. Uber had no problem with it.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

Lyft a bunch of scumbags. Saw alot worse cars than yours (mentor's car was a rusted 2002ish mazda protege) which is quite comfortable. Probably had a nicer car than your mentor and they made that crap up.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

I get nothing but compliments driving it for Uber. Even gave and uber exec a ride in it and got a compliment. I can seat 5 people which is great for late night runs and the car has never let me down, 115000 miles on and no problems at all just oil changes and regular maintenance.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Lyft's motto should be:

"your broke friend with a shitty car he won't mind spills in"


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

Yeah the GM was 32000 dollar car back in 05, granted I got mine for a lot less but it's not a pos for sure I even sent the guy pics and no go. oh well i'm not getting rid of the car so uber only it is.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I hope that isn't true for all markets. I was planning on signing up for Lyft just so I could use my too-old-to-Uber '03 Grand Marquis. And it's also light blue! It's a GS, though; maybe I'll be all right .


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

TheDudeAbides said:


> So tried to apply for lyft but they wouldn't take my 05 Mercury Grand Marquis said it looks to much like a car service car. I don't get it really it looks nothing like a taxi or town car it's light blue was never a fleet car or police car and is the ls trim, has leather seats is in great shape, come on i could be making money right now. Uber had no problem with it.


It is not just Lyft, Uber also stopped taking cars like the Mercury Grand Marquis. May be you were accepted some time ago before this rule started and now you are grandfathered. Now Uber specifically states:

"" The following vehicles *WILL NOT *be accepted on uberX:
• Lincoln Town Car
• Mercury Grand Marquis
• Ford Crown Victoria ""

At least here in DC, Lincoln TC, Mercury GM and Ford CV are the most prevalent vehicles of cabbies. That is why Uber and Lyft don't want them.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe i'm dense but I don't get it. Why does it matter what cabbies use? Many cabbies here drive a prius and I'd say quite a few lyft and uberx drivers also have a prius. They trying to be different for being different's sake? How much of a hipster ****** culture prevades there?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Where does it say that? I just registered for Springfield, MA and both Crown Victoria and Grand Marquis were selectable. The UberX "Sample Vehicles" list on Uber's website for Providence even says "Toyota Camry, Honda Accord, Lincoln Town Car." I don't get the cab thing; like Roberto said, there are plenty of Prius and Camry cabs out there. I get a lot of positive feedback from riders for driving a Vic, including relief not be squashed into the back of another Prius.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

TheDudeAbides said:


> I get nothing but compliments driving it for Uber. Even gave and uber exec a ride in it and got a compliment. I can seat 5 people which is great for late night runs and the car has never let me down, 115000 miles on and no problems at all just oil changes and regular maintenance.


If you are driving UberX and taking five people, then two drivers are losing. A UberXL driver isn't getting a fare they are entitled to. You are being hurt because you are not properly compensated for carrying more passengers than UberX allows.

(Have I done it when I shouldn't. Yes. So I am guilty as charged.)


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> If you are driving UberX and taking five people, then two drivers are losing. A UberXL driver isn't getting a fare they are entitled to. You are being hurt because you are not properly compensated for carrying more passengers than UberX allows.
> 
> (Have I done it when I shouldn't. Yes. So I am guilty as charged.)


Really?? That is über's problem to solve. Ofcourse I can waste time and haggle with the riders over the 5th passenger, but at that point what sense would it make? 
The issue is avoiding the scenario before even arriving.

I am working a pearl white Lincoln town car on uberx, and Lyft also would not accept my car. Does not make much sense. I wish they would change that. I have not seen much lyft cars, but the ones I have seen with them are not too nice.

But people have to make a living I guess


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

In my area we only have uberx no xl, black or suv. I just thought since I can legally seat 5 people why not. I do try to text ahead and see how many are in the party and make a judgment call, but I do generally accept the 5th passenger, if this breaking the rules I didn't know(maybe uber could figure out a way to match vehicles with parties who have 5 people to vehicles that can seat a 5th person but not 6). As to the car question again as far as I know its still an option to sign up with a Vic or Grand Marquis and most cabs in my area are Dodge Caravans, Ford Escapes, and Toyota Prius's, so I guess it depends on the area. I guess it's a perception thing, when people think of taxi they t do think of a crown vic or grand marquis and a lot of those cab vehicles started their life as police cruisers so by the time they turned into people haulers they were already heavily abused so the perception of these cars are a worn out smelly ride with rubber floors and vinyl seats. The civilian versions of these cars were quite nice, mine has leather and heated and powered seats as well as Automatic temperature control and doesn't smell. I guess that negative perception stuck though and Lyft and some Uber markets don't want that association. I think that it should be more on car by car basis and they may halve to with Prius's picking up the crown vics work. I've been in some pretty awful Prius's.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

TheDudeAbides said:


> So tried to apply for lyft but they wouldn't take my 05 Mercury Grand Marquis said it looks to much like a car service car. I don't get it really it looks nothing like a taxi or town car it's light blue was never a fleet car or police car and is the ls trim, has leather seats is in great shape, come on i could be making money right now. Uber had no problem with it.


So give us an update!!! Did you eventually get to drive with Lyft?


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

Ha ha old post! Well truth be told I don't have the Grand Marquis anymore ( I do plan on buying another one) instead I have a KIA Soul lol. The kia is on lyft and uber but rarely use it for them. Got a job as courier which still utitlizes my vehicle but for packages vs people. Driving jobs do appeal to me so it works although i do have to say this job will kill my car far sooner than uber, I average just for 380 miles a night.


----------



## themerk008 (Oct 27, 2016)

I thought vehicles couldn't be older than 10 years.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

themerk008 said:


> I thought vehicles couldn't be older than 10 years.


Depends on the market...


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lyft need to get off the perception that crown vics are all ex police cars or taxis, To be honest we are picking up people for money so what's the problem? I had a grand Marquis and they are very dependable cars especially for this kind of work, I wouldn't even worry about driving for lyft, It's good having that option of driving for two platforms but in my market they both pay the same crappy base rates.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

themerk008 said:


> I thought vehicles couldn't be older than 10 years.


Wrong, that's probably your market



charmer37 said:


> Lyft need to get off the perception that crown vics are all ex police cars or taxis, To be honest we are picking up people for money so what's the problem? I had a grand Marquis and they are very dependable cars especially for this kind of work, I wouldn't even worry about driving for lyft, It's good having that option of driving for two platforms but in my market they both pay the same crappy base rates.


The point of using both is to kill your downtime. I sometimes wait up to half an hour for Uber pings certain times of day. Using both I never wait more than 10-15 minutes giving me more time at home with my family


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I miss my grand marquis. I had a 97 that I acquired for about 1500. Put about 2000 of work into it, and drove it for like 130,000 miles. Those things are tanks.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

Lyft wouldn't take my 08 E-class either, don't feel bad. Guess they don't want nice cars on their platform.


----------

